# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  ساخت addon پردازش تصویر برای node.js

## jd.mn98

سلام دوستان
من یه سری کد C++‎‎‎‎ دارم که برای ساخت addon برای node.js نوشتم.
برنامه ای که نوشتم قرار از کتابخونه opencv استفاده کنه و در کد های C++‎‎‎‎ م از ماژول های اون استفاده کردم
حالا مشکلی دارم اینه که موقع اجرای دستور node-gyp configure build ارور زیر رو میده و خروجی لازم برای node.js رو بهم نمیده !
گویا نمیتونه یکی از فایل های lib مربوط به opencv رو باز کنه! حالا نمیدونم چرا
Error.PNG

----------


## Pedram77

سلام من هم این مشکل رو داشتم. با openCV یکسری کتابخانه C++‎ بود و میخواستم با Node استفاده کنم.
راه حل : FFI

----------

